# 99211 Nurse visit billable procedures



## wynonna (Mar 20, 2017)

As a coder in an Internal Medicine Practice, I invite fellow coders to help me discover procedures which Nurses or Medical Assistants perform which can be billed at a 99211 nurse visit level.  So far we bill for Coumadin clinic when anticoagulant is changed and for other patients when blood pressure check is done for preops and hypertension.  Are there any other office procedures that can be billed?  I know from CPT E & M section that performing such duties typically takes approximately 5 minutes.
Thank you


----------



## ellzeycoding (Mar 20, 2017)

In Dermatology....

Suture removals, dressing changes, wound care  *if outside a postop period
*

Reading of patch tests


----------



## stephanie.moore@wdhospital.com (Mar 21, 2017)

Just a little advice when trying to determine what is a billable nurse visit keep the following in mind as CMS states that 99211 should not be used for the following:

- Routine, in person prescription renewals unless the patients condition requires re-evaluation prior to the renewal determination.
- Routine blood pressure checks that have no impact on patient care. (Make sure the documentation supports the reasoning for the BP checks you are billing for). 
- Performing diagnostic or therapeutic procedures. 

Kind Regards,
Steph


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 21, 2017)

Documented physician order for blood pressure checks is also required. It cant be the random i need my BP checked. that is more of something done as a patient courtesy.


----------

